# Wanted Mattel Rrrrumbler X3 Trike and Cheetah Trike and orig, Big Wheel from 1970's



## jrcarz (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking to buy complete original Trikes any help would be appreciated  I can be reached at 847-401-1332  IL
Thanks


----------

